# "New" S&W .32 long, 1950 era, revolver



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

Just picked up this nice made in 1950, Pre-Model 30, 5 screw "I" frame, .32 long.



Chambered in the .32 S&W long cartridge.



This is actually a "5 Screw" "I" frame revolver. What great workmanship.



Since I have been known to carry .32 cal auto loaders for my pocket gun, I may actually carry this with modern ammo (In addition to this Magtech hp ammo, I have some Buffalo Bore hard cast wc and swc ammo coming.)



This is an all steel frame weighing in at only 19.9 ounces loaded (17.9 oz empty), it will be actually fun to shoot. Yes, I am going to shoot this gun. The 100 year old .32 hand ejector (5th change) shown below will not be shot. In fact, I just sprang for the $75 letter from S&W for this gun.



Man I love these .32's. If I keep this up, I may actually look for a more modern .32 H&R Magnum or a .32 Federal Magnum revolver to keep these oldies company.

Trooper Joe


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My *envy* knows no bounds.

That snubbie would be perfect for my wife, Jean.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

That snubbie is a lovely thing. I'm with Steve.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Heck guy's I'm with Y'all! Nice snubbie! :smt1099


----------

